# "Hot" Smoked Salmon Many pics



## sandyut (Jun 23, 2022)

bought a pound of salmon, dry brined with 1 cup brown sugar, 2 TBSP sale 1.5 TBSP pepper for 7 hours, rinsed, dried in refer, light coating Jeffs original rub, smoked at 180 for about 1.5 ish hours.  It was very good.  had a nice vegi salad with it .  

 Steve H
 Hooked up the salt free Caveners - that is money!
Before






Covered in dry brine





7 hours later...





Rinsed and drying for pelicle





On the Rec Tec





Vegi salad





Off the smoker





Plated with a slice of focaccia and a Yeti of white wine.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 23, 2022)

Looks great! I’ve yet to try this. It’s on the long and always growing list.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 23, 2022)

Wow Dave. That is some darned fine looking fish right there buddy. Very well done and a nice meal all around. Hopefully this is a sigh that recovery is going well.

Robert


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 23, 2022)

sandyut said:


> bought a pound of salmon, dry brined with 1 cup brown sugar, 2 TBSP sale 1.5 TBSP pepper for 7 hours, rinsed, dried in refer, light coating Jeffs original rub, smoked at 180 for about 1.5 ish hours.  It was very good.  had a nice vegi salad with it .
> 
> Steve H
> Hooked up the salt free Caveners - that is money!
> ...


Did you measure IT when you pulled it.  My wife would love this and I would get to smoke at least one more day of the week.  We get awesome salmon here is Seattle.  I need to do this.  It looks so delicious.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 23, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great! I’ve yet to try this. It’s on the long and always growing list.


Many thanks.  this was very easy and fun.


tx smoker said:


> Wow Dave. That is some darned fine looking fish right there buddy. Very well done and a nice meal all around. Hopefully this is a sigh that recovery is going well.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert.  Recovery is going...just slower than I wanted.  the knee is still sore.  I imagine this is going to be the norm for a while.


Nefarious said:


> Did you measure IT when you pulled it. My wife would love this and I would get to smoke at least one more day of the week. We get awesome salmon here is Seattle. I need to do this. It looks so delicious. Thank you for posting.


I did, I pulled at 140-145.  I bet this would be killer with some fresh Seattle salmon!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 23, 2022)

Looks killer Dave. Nice work bud


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2022)

SU, Nice salmon and good looking plate !


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 23, 2022)

Awesome! Looks incredibly delicious!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice Dave! I don't really like salmon. But this looks very good! Great job!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 23, 2022)

Looks great. Delicious.


----------

